# RB30DET Pulsar



## z3r0zx1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey, thinking of making a RB30DET Pulsar as a track/drift car. I was wondering if you could actually fit a RB30 into a Pulsar GTiR? (pretty stupid question) :L


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you wont need to do such a big swap... there isnt room for it for one... also the GTiR's are very tail happy... the sr20det is a good motor and you can get alot of good power out of them... its not hard to get 400whp out of one, and with the GTiR being tail happy already the added power and you wont have problems going dori dori


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

Even if you could fit it in, it would be a heavy pig at the front. The old RB engine weighs more than a nissan vh41/vh45 (4.1L/4.5L) alloy V8. Far easier and more cost effective to work up the SR engine.


----------

